# New products in stock



## Costello (Nov 12, 2010)

For those of you who don't read the news at ShopTemp.com, here's what they just posted:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear visitors,
> we are happy to announce that we have started expanding our product selection.
> We are now able to offer the following new products:
> 
> ...



Lots of EZ stuff among which the long awaited GBA cart


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice, I might just pick up an extra EZ-Flash IV Mini SD. It would be nice to have another one for my GBA SP.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet, i will have to get me one of those.


----------



## Costello (Nov 12, 2010)

what sucks is that even though the EZ-IV is a GBA flashcart, it's still a lot more expensive than DS flashcarts (R4 is $6, EZ-IV is $25)
well the reason for that is the EZ-IV contains actual memory chips which increases the cost... 
so I don't think the EZ Team will be lowering their prices, probably not ever.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 12, 2010)

lolwat
http://shoptemp.com/categories/Gadgets-and...ts-and-Jewelry/
We have a Christmas Gifts and Jewelery section? hahaha


----------



## .Chris (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes! GBA Flashcarts! Thanks Costello!


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> lolwat
> http://shoptemp.com/categories/Gadgets-and...ts-and-Jewelry/
> We have a Christmas Gifts and Jewelery section? hahaha


Only just noticing now huh? Last I checked, Another World wants to review the snake bracelet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad to see there's an economy packaging version of the EZ Flash Vi, I hope they will consider the same for the R4DS, they can start selling a $4 Wood solution then.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 12, 2010)

I might consider buy from shoptemp again..
but we'll see when I get my micro in a few days


----------



## The Pi (Nov 12, 2010)

I noticed the new stuff yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be getting a GBA sized EZ 3in1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I keep forgetting to get one.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 12, 2010)

witch 3 in 1 is the best ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> witch 3 in 1 is the best ?


If you actually want to use the 3in1 in a GBA, Gameboy Player or DS phat, get the GBA-sized one.
Otherwise you can get the one designed to fit snugly in the DS Lite.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> witch 3 in 1 is the best ?


The only difference is size

The GBA sized one will fit in all GBAs and DSs, but will stick out of the DS lite it still works but it looks bad
And the Lite sized version doesn't stick out.

So if you're going to use it for a DS lite *only* then get a lite sized otherwise get a GBA sized one


----------



## pitman (Nov 12, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what I wanted to hear, I got a DSL.
I'll order one next since I'm short of cash at the moment


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2010)

Wait what's the difference between microsd and minisd?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 12, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait what's the difference between microsd and minisd?








Most things these days use either regular SD or microSD, miniSD is uncommon since microSD does a better job of being the smaller-fit solution.
A few things use miniSD, namely that EZ Flash GBA flashcart and the dingoo.


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------

